
DeepJ: Style-Specific Music Generation - lainon
https://github.com/calclavia/DeepJ/tree/icsc
======
stevehiehn
In terms of melodies I think trainning off lead-sheets is far better than raw
midi. The reason being is when humans generate melodies they can anticipate
implied harmonic structure. i.e.Chords. You folks might be interested in a
leadsheet dataset i'm creating for the purpose of generating melodies:
[https://github.com/shiehn/chord-melody-
dataset](https://github.com/shiehn/chord-melody-dataset)

~~~
p1esk
Lead sheets are only suitable for songs though. This work focuses on more
complex/polyphonic music.

~~~
stevehiehn
Ah ok, I really just made an assumption that the goal is to generate
convincing harmonic music. In this case after spending a couple years fighting
with that problem I've been reaching a conclusion that the chords and melody
are absolutely by far the most difficult & 'human' aspect where as counter-
point/polyphony are actually very mechanical & really just support the
chord/melody structure. Recently I've been having very good results by first
generating chords/melody with RNN's then having subsequent processes generate
supporting harmonies.

~~~
p1esk
Can you show us some of those good results?

~~~
stevehiehn
These are results from starting with just a chord progression & stacking ontop
of it: [http://signalsandsorcery.com](http://signalsandsorcery.com) About 5
months ago I decided to pivot & start with a melody & chords. I have not yet
stood up the system that starts with chords & melody. So the answer is not
yet.

~~~
p1esk
I wonder how great composers go about creating a novel melody? Like Mozart or
Beatles.

~~~
stevehiehn
Ya, good question. I doubt there is a single method. I suspect pre 20th
century single note melodies were often sung and then following the strict
rules of counterpoint harmonies were added. Its seems like pop music is often
a chord progression first and then a melody added second.

------
anonfunction
This project would really benefit from some examples.

~~~
ibrault
Agreed, not really sure what the point of the website is if it's just some
sliders with nothing actually playing.

~~~
p1esk
[https://github.com/calclavia/DeepJ/tree/icsc/archives/v1](https://github.com/calclavia/DeepJ/tree/icsc/archives/v1)

~~~
radarsat1
These sound pretty awful, frankly.

------
dimmuborgir
Same old story. Short incoherent melodies scattered everywhere with no
structure whatsoever.

~~~
meggar
That describes 90% of jazz too.

~~~
olegkikin
And 100% of glitch music.

------
lainon
paper: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1801.00887](https://arxiv.org/abs/1801.00887)

------
nicolashahn
`requirements.txt` has a linux only wheel - any help on getting it running
with OSX?

~~~
p1esk
Just install pytorch.

